# Overnighter May 8



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

Its good to be back on the water. My lack of fishing reports were not due to lazy typing but lack of fishing trips. Work has been really busy to say the least. I fished with Isaac Smith and Matt Coker my new fishing crew. We started wednesday night near the steps swordfishing with little luck. The water was amazingly blue but all we got was 2 sharks. At midnight I moved us east and we leased a short swordfish. When I say short I mean tiny. At morning we tried some bottom fishing and it sucked. Deep dropping and shallow water both produced 2 grouper, 3 white snapper and 3 blueline tile. Hardest 4 hrs of bottom fishing. Plan C: Hope Wahoos save the day and it did. We pick up 3 and blue / white color was all they wanted. We tried different positions and that color was it.

Now to the best part. I just had both lower units replaces and around 11 , we lose a prop. It just slipped out. Very angry that the repair shop forgot the pin but also disappointed in myself for assuming no would make that mistake. I will double check next time. Now when this happened, we had just caught 2 within 10 mins. I can't imagine if we fished for another 5 hrs in that area. So, fishing was cut in half and we limped back at 15 knots. Very long day!

Water is amazing from the steps to the elbow. Scattered weed pretty much everywhere inside 400 feet. No real lines forming yet but bait and birds were in good numbers. Enjoy it out, the water is beautiful close by.

Jeff


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report Jeff! I was waiting for it after Angelo said you were heading out. I want to see the teeny sword


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Lots of yummy wahoo, good job!


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Jeff,

It was great to get back out there with you and Matt. Swords got lucky this time but their days are numbered. The wahoo's definitely made the trip. Water was electric looking and lots of life out there right now. Ready to go again.


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Solid wahoo for sure, thanks for the report Jeff, glad you are fishing/posting again.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Great pics and report! Always good to have two engines!!!

Robert


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice post Jeff, congrats on the hoo's! Dude that will piss ya off on the repairs there, ya have them replaced thinking ya should be good to go, uh ooo!! Great pics !


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Congrats on the fish


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Too bad on the prop but great job on the hoo's. Is that a glacier bay you have there?


----------



## mcoaker (Jun 21, 2012)

Jeff and Isaac,

A pleasure to be back on the water with you guys for sure! Wahoo definitely made the day but a nice trip overall even with the prop debacle. Can't wait until we are able to do it again!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Pretty Hoo's!!!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Whoa what a HOO! Congrats boys!


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice Wahoo. All look alike....big. 

Boat issues, especially those that should have never happened, are the worst. 

At least with twins you made it home safe. 

Any high speed trolling on the way in to port?


----------



## JACKIN' JAWS (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks for the report. Stud HOO's save the day.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

wow, how much did they weigh? sorry to hear about your prop.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice job :thumbsup:


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

MillerTime said:


> Too bad on the prop but great job on the hoo's. Is that a glacier bay you have there?


When I bought my boat it came with a spare prop and nut hidden away in a compartment. Always wondered why. Now I know.


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Jeff, well done, you always manage a good trip. Too bad on the engine issues. Would love to get out together at some point this summer.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Chapman5011 said:


> When I bought my boat it came with a spare prop and nut hidden away in a compartment. Always wondered why. Now I know.



Changing a prop at sea is not easy and if its 
Rough : plain dangerous.

We had a prop issue years back in my buddies world cat 33 and he went in with a wrench to try to repair at sea , and he was just about pummeled by the boat raising up and down in the seas. 


Best bet is to run in and and repair on land anyway.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

NIce Hoo's Jeff and Issac and a sword even though a small one is still a bill.


----------



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

Chris V said:


> Great report Jeff! I was waiting for it after Angelo said you were heading out. I want to see the teeny sword


Sorry Chris, we didn't get a chance to take a picture. It was more of a south beach release. Hey, how about a wahoo trip on your new boat? It on my bucket list to catch a wahoo in a bayboat. The bluewater is so close.


----------



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

MillerTime said:


> Too bad on the prop but great job on the hoo's. Is that a glacier bay you have there?


Yes, a 2003 260 Glacier Bay repowered with 150f yamaha.



JMB said:


> Nice Wahoo. All look alike....big.
> 
> Boat issues, especially those that should have never happened, are the worst.
> 
> ...


We pointed the boat toward home and the productive water was going east. Trolling was creating too much drag and slowing us down too.



Realtor said:


> wow, how much did they weigh? sorry to hear about your prop.


I think the biggest one was around 70.



PELAGIC PIRATE said:


> Changing a prop at sea is not easy and if its
> Rough : plain dangerous.
> 
> We had a prop issue years back in my buddies world cat 33 and he went in with a wrench to try to repair at sea , and he was just about pummeled by the boat raising up and down in the seas.
> ...


AGREED!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm going Tuesday if the weather holds Jeff. I'm hoping to get a blue marlin in my pathfinder this year


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Jeff, I would have loved hearing that 50 Avet scream when that big wahoo plowed the bait!


----------

